# American went to Cuba for cancer care



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Why an American went to Cuba for cancer care
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-39640165


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

My one aunt has Multiple Sclerosis and the treatments here in Canada in regards to stem cell are almost none existence at that time. So she went to Poland to get treatment, it gave her a much better quality of life. So I'm assuming for the same reasons.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

If I remember right Steve McQueen went to Cuba for laetrile treatments for his cancer before he died from it. Laetrile comes from Almonds and other plants. It is illegal in the US and is considered quackery.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Somebody with stage 4 cancer and no hope is taking a chance that some unapproved medicine will help them. Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

BillS said:


> Somebody with stage 4 cancer and no hope is taking a chance that some unapproved medicine will help them. Sounds like a scam to me.


Yes true. One way to look at is they are going to pass away eventually so why not try something new that might work. If I was in that position I know I would


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Yes true. One way to look at is they are going to pass away eventually so why not try something new that might work. If I was in that position I know I would


Well, those with a "death threat disease" are entitled to try ANYTHING in my opinion....(a) NOTHING to "lose," except some $$$$, (b) If you're going to die ANYWAY, and you have any kind of "survival instinct," ANY "reasonable shot" is better than NO SHOT AT ALL!

Flight1630, I'm with you, I'd damn sure be looking for SOMETHING that might work!!! :help::2thumb:


----------



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

LastOutlaw said:


> If I remember right Steve McQueen went to Cuba for laetrile treatments for his cancer before he died from it. Laetrile comes from Almonds and other plants. It is illegal in the US and is considered quackery.


Steve McQueen actually died of of a pulmonary embolism, which is a blood clot in the lungs a day after he had surgery to remove tumors. The laetrile story was used as a lie to discredit others so the pharma industry doesn't loose customers.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Greif said:


> Steve McQueen actually died of of a pulmonary embolism, which is a blood clot in the lungs a day after he had surgery to remove tumors. The laetrile story was used as a lie to discredit others so the pharma industry doesn't loose customers.


There are studies which show marijuana shrinks many types of tumors, and helps in many other diseases, too. Don't know who paid for those studies, or how accurate they may be, but even though marijuana is still illegal most places, I'd say if you're looking at a life-threatening disease, SMOKE AWAY!!
Any chance at LIFE is one hell of a lot better than CERTAIN DEATH !:hmmm:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

At my age , I've seen so many friends and relatives diagnosed with stage 4 cancer,

Then I've seen them go through 6 to 12 months of living hell doing the Chemo , radiation treatments.

then pass away.

I have discussed this with my wife, I've lived a long , good, life,
and decided , 
if I get that news, give me pain pills, and let me enjoy , as much as possible, the last few months I have.

I'm not skeered of dying.

Just Me.



Jim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

phideaux said:


> At my age , I've seen so many friends and relatives diagnosed with stage 4 cancer,
> 
> Then I've seen them go through 6 to 12 months of living hell doing the Chemo , radiation treatments.
> 
> ...


 Exactly what my husband says. And I agree with him. Of course who really knows till it happens. :dunno: I think I'd be real afraid of the rugs though, but then I am afraid of all drugs including BP meds except a little diaritic. aka water pill.


----------

